# After the storm 9-2



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Had the pleasure of taking my friend Teddy Price and his boys today out on the big pond. The seas were flat and the fish bit good. After losing some real nice grouper in the rocks early, the guys got dialed in and put some nice ones in the box. We had 4 gags with the biggest one pushing 40, 6 scamp, 5 jacks, 7 or 8 small snowies and a few blueline tiles. Live bait was the key for the grouper today, they did not touch dead bait. We gag and scamp fished primarily between 240' and 280' and the snowies came from 500'. The big grouper came on the last drop of the day, what a great way to end the trip!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice haul jake!!!!! Stud gag!


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn!! Nice as always!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice haul as always . The " NOTHIN MATTERS" strikes again.Nice gag .


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

great box of fish and that is a nice gag!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job Jake. You always have a boat load of fish and happy customers. Thats a fine gag right there. You the man!


----------



## Deckhand Deputy (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey Capt. looks like you had a great day. I know you have plenty of deck hands but in case you ever are in need I would love the chance to work for you. I have worked for Capt Delynn in the past but lately he has been working on alot of CC's so it's been kinda slow. I have an undieing love for off shore and I'm always looking for my next trip. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------

